# Array Suchalgorithmus



## momohitman (3. Nov 2015)

Hallo Leute,
Ich hab da mal eine kurze Frage. Ich muss ein Programm entwickeln, in dem ich einen mehrdimensionalem Array namen und alter einer Person eintragen muss, aus welchen anschließend alle  namen die den eingegebenen Buchstaben enthalten angezeigt werden.

Könnt ihr mir bei meinem Anliegen helfen?


----------



## Flown (3. Nov 2015)

Klar, poste doch mal was du bereits hast und wo es Schwierigkeiten gibt.


----------



## momohitman (3. Nov 2015)

Leider Habe ich keine ansatzpunkte gefunden um anzufangen


----------



## Flown (3. Nov 2015)

Wie lautet die Aufgabenstellung genau (nicht wiederholen, lade sie gleich hier hoch)?


----------



## momohitman (3. Nov 2015)

Uns wurde leider keine genaue Aufgabenstellung aufgegeben, sondern lediglich eine mündliche. Ich schicke dir/euch einfach mal das zugehörige Struktogramm, welches an der Tafel aufgezeichnet war.


----------



## universalgenie (3. Nov 2015)

Entschuldigung aber, der gesamte code steht in Form eines Strucktogrammes an der Tafel. Sie müssen lediglich das Strucktogramm in Java umsetzten. 
MfG.


----------



## momohitman (3. Nov 2015)

Ja das ist das Problem ich bin nicht fit im Java programmieren. Deswegen versuche ich es mir momentan selber beizubringen mit Hilfe von Youtbe etc.. In der Schule verstehe ich das ganze einfach nicht, weshalb auch das Struktorgramm für mich unklar ist.


----------



## universalgenie (3. Nov 2015)

Ich glaube dass sie hier lediglich jemanden suchen der für Sie ihre Aufgaben / Hausaufgaben macht. Ich denke das wenn sie ihren Lehrer bitten es für sie nochmal zu erklären, würde er dies auch tun.


----------



## momohitman (3. Nov 2015)

Genau das ist das Problem denn mein Lehrer kann es mir nicht erklären da er es wahrscheinlich selber nicht kann.


----------



## Flown (3. Nov 2015)

Okay gehen wir das mal Schritt für Schritt durch:
Einlesen von Konsole:
	
	
	
	





```
Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
int zahl = sc.nextInt();
String zeichenKette = sc.nextLine();
```
Erzeugen eines Arrays:
	
	
	
	





```
int anzahlNamen = ...; //Was wirds wohl sein?
String[] namen = new String[anzahlNamen];
```
Jetzt musst du über die Länge des Arrays iterieren. Das geht über eine Zählschleife:

```
for(int i = 0; i < /* Was ist wohl die Länge vom Array? */; i++) {
  namen[i] = ...; // Was wird hier wohl eingelesen werden?
}
```
Bei initialisieren des Suchkriteriums ist wohl ein default-Wert gemeint:

```
String suche = ""; //Linker Teil Deklaration rechter Teil Initialisierung
```
Eingabe des Suchkriteriums:

```
suche = ...; // Mal wieder eine Konsoleneingabe
```
String haben spezielle Methoden - sind ja Objekte - die dir das Suchen am Anfang erleichtern. HIER kannst du sie finden (Tipp: startsWith).

Achja Ausgabe auf Konsole geht natürlich mit:

```
System.out.println("Hello World!");
```

Alle Puzzleteile müssen von dir nur noch zusammengesetzt werden, dann ist die Aufgabe im nu gelöst.

PS: So wenig Ahnung kann dein Lehrer gar nicht haben, wenn er dir ein Struktogramm aufzeichnet


----------



## universalgenie (3. Nov 2015)

Ich kenne zwar ihren Lehrer nicht aber wäre er sonst Lehrer, wenn er es nicht selber könnte? Ich denke das auch vieles von iherer einstellung aus geht.
MfG


----------



## momohitman (3. Nov 2015)

Flown hat gesagt.:


> PS: So wenig Ahnung kann dein Lehrer gar nicht haben, wenn er dir ein Struktogramm aufzeichnet


Das Struktogramm ist nicht von dem Lehrer sonder von einem Schüler


----------



## Saheeda (3. Nov 2015)

@universalgenie
 So unplausibel ist das gar nicht. In der Berufsschule wurde auch "mittendrin" angefangen, sodass die ohne Erfahrung (und dies im Betrieb auch nicht brauchen) ziemlich alt aussahen. Und bei so manchen Erklärungen krieg ichs heulen (OT: "Wir machen keine Konsolenanwendung, weil wir objektorientiert arbeiten.")


----------



## momohitman (9. Nov 2015)

```
import java.util.Scanner;
public class main {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        // TODO Auto-generated method stub
      
        Scanner scanner = new Scanner(System.in);
      
        System.out.println("geben sie 5 namen ein");
        int zahl = scanner.nextInt();
        String zeichenKette = scanner.nextLine();
        int anzahlNamen = 5;
        String[] namen = new String[anzahlNamen];
      
      
      
        for(int i = 0; i < 10; i++) {
            System.out.println("bitte den buchstaben eintragen");
              namen = scanner.nextLine();
            }
        String suche = "";
    }
}
```

Habe jetzt den Code versucht zusammenzusetzen aber es hat nicht funktioniert vllt könnte mir ja jemand nochmal helfen denn der Abgabetermin ist schon morgen


----------



## Saheeda (9. Nov 2015)

1. Das Einlesen der Namen muss bereits in einer Schleife passieren.
2.Du erzeugst ein Array, aber befüllst es nicht mit Werten. 
3. Wo suchst du? Du liest auch hier einfach nur irgendwas ein, ohne damit zu arbeiten.


----------

